# Southern peloponese area



## CHRYSAGIRL (May 31, 2009)

Am planning to go somewhere in the very southern peloponese area for a months stay this coming august. I want to rent an apartment and want to be by the sea, any info would be appreciated. Thanks, chrysa


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello, 

I don't know anything except for searching the internet. But that sounds lovely and I wish you a good time!!!


----------



## hheagl (Jan 9, 2008)

*peloponnese*



CHRYSAGIRL said:


> Am planning to go somewhere in the very southern peloponese area for a months stay this coming august. I want to rent an apartment and want to be by the sea, any info would be appreciated. Thanks, chrysa


Am based in Koroni, about as south as you can get on the Peloponnese and would be happy to give you some info.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I live about an hour west of Athens and am right near the sea. What do you plan to do here? Are you looking for a touristy area?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I live just outside Messini in the Southern Peloponnese, certainly you should have no trouble renting. Decide with side you want to be...Stoupa & The Mani or Pylos & the Western side.
Are you going to hire a car?

If not I think Stoupa would be the best bet for you. with probably more rental available. Good swimming and easy to get about, but quite popular.

(check out Holiday apartments & villas in Messinia, Greece)

Koroni (in the middle) is a great little port, but offers a little less in the way of sandy beaches
Finikounda or Methoni (on the west) has large beaches and not that busy, but good swimming. 

If you want heavy disco nights (forget it)...although there are clubs in Kalamata

Buses are available from all these locations to the main city, Kalamata, and quite cheap.


----------

